# studded snow tires



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

I have a set of 4 studded snow tires, on black 16" steel rims, that i had on my camaro 3 years ago for about 3000 miles. My GTO is in storage now and i have no use for the tires. Not sure if the will fit a gto, but i figured i would let everyone know that i am selling them as a set, this will also be on ebay. I payed a little over $900 for them installed and balanced. Was thinking i could get $450. I can get pictures if anyone is interesed


----------

